# New Home Construction



## moto147 (May 26, 2014)

Hello All,

I am in the process of building a new home. I want to wire it, prior to finished walls/ceilings/etc, for a future home theater. I currently have a 60" tv for the wall but will eventually put up a projector, screen, surround sound, etc. I am looking for advice on where to put the future theater and how to wire/pipe for it now. 

I will use this theater for watching ballgames, movies, normal TV, gaming... I intend to keep the entire area open so that it is an open floor plan and not a dedicated theater area. 

I have attached a floor plan.

Thanks for the help.

moto


----------



## orion (Sep 18, 2009)

A little hard to tell without being there but I would look towards having the screen on the top of your drawing right by the "Finished Area" That way you would be able to watch from couches and also from the bar area. Just something to think about but take your time with it. If you go through other build threads you will find many ideas are changed as the process goes. Try to keep an open mind about other ideas and try and enjoy the process.


----------



## moto147 (May 26, 2014)

Ok. Thanks. 

How about this plan? I put the A/V cabinet in the small closet on the top left of the plan. I can either use IR extender for the remote or build a small door on the tv side of the closet to access equipment. 

Should I run hdmi cables to front wall and projector point? Or try to run a pipe for future wire pulls? 

How far back should my projector be mounted? Is a 90" screen appropriate? I expect the back of the sofa will be back about 12' from screen leaving 5' for mini bar and walking area. I'll look for a 4 seat curved layout. 

Should I run pipes to future speaker areas or run a couple of speaker wires now? Where should the speaker boxes be mounted?

As stated earlier in the reply post, I fully expect that this will be a fluid plan/project. Best to plan and prep prior to finishing of the home. But - I have no background in speaker wiring, placement, etc. I currently run a Bose cinemate and know that isn't sufficient for the experience that I'm looking for. 

Thanks much.

Moto


----------



## orion (Sep 18, 2009)

I would just run two Hdmi cables, and pipe for the future. Cables arent too expensive at monoprice. The set back for the projector will depend on which projector you buy. What sort of budget are you looking at for the projector? Once you find out which projector you can go to projectorcentral and use their projector calculator and it will tell you the optimum placement for the projector.


----------



## orion (Sep 18, 2009)

As far as speakers go, I would run wire for Left right and center up front. You are a bit limited as far as placement for surround speakers. You could put them on stands to the left and right of the couch or you could buy in ceiling speakers for surround.


----------

